# Bilder im Photoshop dunkler



## mikkele (13. September 2004)

Hallo,

Wenn ich ein Bild im Photoshop öffne, ist es heller, als z.B. in der Windows Bild- und Faxanzeige oder im Internet-Explorer. 
Ausserdem: Wenn ich ein Bild im PS für Web speichere, wird das Ergebnis wie oben in den anderen Programmen dunkler, wenn ich es wieder im PS öffne, erscheint es heller.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Muss ich da in den Photoshop-Einstellungen etwas ändern?

Danke
Mikkele


----------



## mikkele (13. September 2004)

*aktuelles Problem: RGB-Farben im PS anders als im Golive*

ich habe beim Golive die Hintergrundfarbe RGB=67,67,67 (grau).
Wenn ich nun im PS ein Bild mit den selben Hintergrundfarben abspeichere (für Web speichern) und ich das Bild im Golive importiere, ist RGB=56,56,56 (dunkleres Grau)

Was mache ich falsch?

Danke im Voraus
Mikkele


----------



## Tobias Menzel (13. September 2004)

Hi,

Bilder können in PS (je nach Farbprofil) heller _aussehen_ als beim/nach dem Export. Wenn sich allerdings die Farbwerte tatsächlich ändern...

In welches Format hast Du exportiert? Wenn bei GIF und PNG die Exportpalette auf "Web" eingestellt ist (oder die Webausrichtung hochgefahren ist) , werden den Werte auf Webfarben quantisiert (bei mir wurde 67 67 67 allerdings auf 51 51 51 geändert).

Beim Export (für Web speichern) kannst Du Dir in der Vorschau die Farben der Palette in der Farbtabelle anzeigen lassen (beim MouseOver werden die Werte in der Statusleiste angezeigt) - entsprechen diese den gewünschten Werten?

... oder hast Du transparente Bereiche in PS, die nicht mitexportiert werden?

GRuß


----------



## mikkele (13. September 2004)

*Werte in der Statusleiste OK*

Ich speichere als PNG und  die Werte in der Statusleiste sind die richtigen (67,67,67)

Auf die Werte 56,56,56 bin ich so gekommen:
Ich habe das (im PS gespeicherte) Bild in Golive importiert (das erschien dann dunkler als der Hintergrund), dann habe ich einen Screenshot vom Ergebnis gemacht, im PS geöffnet und die Werte verglichen:

Das Grau, das ich im GL als Hintergrund verwendet habe ist korrekt 67,67,67
Das Grau, das ich im PS als Bild gespeichert, im GL geöffnet und wieder im PS als Screenshot geöffnet habe ist verfälscht: 56,56,56

Ich hoffe, du kommst bei meiner komplizierten Schreibweise mit

Gruß
Mikkele


----------



## Tobias Menzel (13. September 2004)

... und wenn Du das in PS exportierte PNG einfach direkt wieder in PS öffnest? Welche Farbwerte werden dann angezeigt? Sind es sie richtigen, kann Photoshop als Fehlerquelle eigentlich ausgeschlossen werden - bzw.: öffne das Bild in einer anderen Software als GoLive (könnte ja auch der Übeltäter sein).

Außerdem könnte bei PNG auch Transparenz draufliegen, sprich: ein semitransparentes Bild mit den Werten 67 67 67 _auf_ einem Hintergrund mit der selben Farbe ergibt beim Betrachten (und Screenshot) natürlich ein dunkleres Grau.

Gruß

P.S.: Vielleicht stehe ich jetzt auch total auf dem Schlauch, aber ich habe in Photoshop eben eine ganze Reihe grauer Bilder mit verschiedenen Einstellungen exportiert, Screenshots angefertigt und wieder importiert - ohne Probleme. Leider habe ich GoLive nicht, aber sämtliche Anwendungen, die ich getestet habe (Fireworks, Dreamweaver etc, Win-Bildanzeige  ) stellen die Bilder korrekt dar - außer dem IE, der eben keine transparenten PNGs anzeigt.


----------



## mikkele (13. September 2004)

also, wenn ich es im PS öffne, dann hat es die richtigen Werte (67,67,67).

Wenn ich es im folgenden Programmen öffne, hat es diese Werte:
ALS PNG:
Golive: 56,56,56
Windows Bild- u. Faxanzeige: 66,66,66
Microsoft Paint: 67,67,67

ALS JPG:
PS: 67,67,67
Golive: 67,67,67
Windows Bild- u. Faxanzeige: 67,67,67
Microsoft Paint: 67,67,67
IE: 67,67,67

...ahaaaaaa, jetzt komme ich der Sache näher,  ich habe die falschen Einstellungen beim Speichern des PNG ausgewählt 
Dann probiere ich das jetzt einfach mit anderen Einstellungen, und bei einer wird's dann schon klappen.

Danke für deine rasche und kompetente Hilfe
Mikkele


----------

